

German Twitter co-creator's new startup: "Amen" - blumentopf
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.faz.net%2Fartikel%2FC31158%2Fflorian-weber-twitter-pionier-will-etwas-machen-das-alles-veraendert-30388128.html

======
blumentopf
Submitted this because I think it's kind of funny: A website for strong
opinions called Amen.

Could this be this bubble's pets.com?

